
Open Source Design - doener
http://opensourcedesign.net
======
eurticket
I understand and really like the idea of an open design processes, but can't
help but feel this encourages working for free and developing spec work.
Though maybe I am not understanding it correctly.

~~~
foolrush
Working pro bono is quite a bit different than the cancerous scourge of spec /
contest driven work.

Charities for example, might have a designer working pro bono. However, within
that capacity, they are essentially working under the same constraints a
designer on a team would. Many libre / open source projects don't have the
funding nor structure to hire a designer.

Let it be clear, contests and speculative efforts are a toxic cesspool.
Encouraging designers to integrate with a team, pro bono or otherwise, is a
trend _away_ from contests and speculative garbage.

~~~
d3sandoval
+1 when designers are able to make contributions on their own terms, the OSS
world is a better place. On most open source projects, different contributors
have different skillsets. When a designer is part if the team, they can be
looped in on issues and PRs to provide feedback and design solutions "in the
open"

------
exception_e
This is brilliant. I will be in touch with respect to some design tasks that
need done on OpenEMR!

~~~
d3sandoval
Please post a link here when you do! I just scrolled through the job board to
look for any healthcare or government gigs and didn't find any.

Would love to get in touch directly, as well! I'm very interested in the
OpenEMR project and its promise :)

~~~
exception_e
Here you go!
[https://github.com/opensourcedesign/jobs/pull/272](https://github.com/opensourcedesign/jobs/pull/272)

Looks like they have to approve it first, but I'm thinking it will be an
interesting project for designers that have an interest in healthcare. Maybe
this is you? :)

As far as reaching me directly, email is matthewvita48 (at) gmail (dot) com

~~~
exception_e
Here we are: [https://discourse.opensourcedesign.net/t/jobs-
hospitalized-p...](https://discourse.opensourcedesign.net/t/jobs-hospitalized-
patient-management-module-mockups/530)

